# Seiko Nicknames.



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

This is a link I have dredged up from a post I made a couple of years back.

It links to a thread from 2008 over on another forum with photo's, reference numbers and nicknames of most of the bigger Seiko watches - the divers and imports especially.

It's 5 years old so don't expect it to be totally up to date, but I found this an invaluable resource when I first looked at Seiko divers a few years back.

Hope it's of use.

http://www.spyderco.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35386


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Great post - never realised there was such a range - could build a massive collection just on those.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

No mention of the 'Spork'.....


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> *It's 5 years old so don't expect it to be totally up to date, *


Feel free to update it Roger!

Actually, I reckon we could get something similar going on here. Anyone with a Seiko feel free to just add a plain/clear picture, model reference and nickname below.

Got the Spork in already, cheers Rog! :thumbsup:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Orange Monster (original) SKX781



Black Monster (original) SKX779


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Superior/Mini Tuna (ltd edition, 1300 pieces, one of three variations) SRP234K1



Sawtooth, SHC059P


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This is the Seiko SKX 251. This is the yellow version...AKA the yellow monster. Also available in a black and a blue dialled version.





The crown on this thing is massive...over 6mm Dia.



Divers extension

.

Mental lume....



Note how the waffle pattern extends from the dial. to the bezel edge to the bracelet links...very classy.



Notice how the hands sit on 3 different levels...the hour hand is on the bottom level, the minute hand sits at the next, and the sweep second hand rides round the top level. Very clever bit of design. (See pic 2)


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

My favourite, the Seiko 'Arnie', H558-5000


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Don't know if this was in the original thread, but we can't have an 'iconic' Seiko thread without the infamous 6139-6002, or Pepsi as it was originally known....latterly the 'Pogue'. I had one of these as my 21st b'day pressie from my parents in 1975. However, this watch has a much more iconic story. In 1973-74, Colonel William Pogue smuggled his Seiko 6139-6002 onto the Skylab 4 misson in favour of his officially Nasa issued Omega. He used this to time the engine burns. (He did take the Omega as well) This piece of documentation is well known amonst the watch community, but it just goes to show that the Japs were the first people to get an automatic watch into space. Here's the link to the piece, and here's my example...

Seiko Pepsi/Pogue.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

Seiko Men's SNZF49 Seiko 5 Automatic Orange Dial, Mini Monster.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

I've often wondered how the non-wis would react to watch nicknames. A possible scenario:

"Nice watch you're wearing, what is it?"

"It's a Spork"

"Huh?"


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

From the Model number SRP043K1/2.....the letters and numbers are transposed to read SP0RK.


----------



## badshot (Jun 3, 2010)

The Eco-Zilla, apologies not a Seiko though!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Seiko SNCF17.....also known as the 'Sea Urchin'....had a blue one, and sold it back to the guy I bought it from...wish I'd kept it now. the only pic I've got left is a composite Photobucket shot I used to show how to post a pic on the forum. This watch had a crystal caseback.


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

http://www.flickr.co...fox/6802483314/



Roger the Dodger said:


> Seiko SNCF17.....also known as the 'Sea Urchin'....had a blue one, and sold it back to the guy I bought it from...wish I'd kept it now. the only pic I've got left is a composite Photobucket shot I used to show how to post a pic on the forum. This watch had a crystal caseback.


Here's a pic of my urchin Rog'. I first saw one on this forum (in the sales section on a blue silicon strap) and fell in love with the thing so got one sent over from the East.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, Foxdog.....great pics, but unfortunately, just reinforces my thoughts about selling............B0ll0cks! :taz:


----------

